# Envoyer un iMessage rapidement



## Siilver777 (21 Mars 2013)

Hello !  

Je souhaite envoyer un iMessage rapidement mais je n'ai malheureusement pas assez de compétences en AppleScript pour mener à bien mon idée. 

Je souhaite créer un script qui s'occupera d'ouvrir cette fenêtre*: 







Cependant Je n'avance pas trop, ShareKitHelper n'ayant pas de dictionnaire à lui et System Events n'en parlant même pas. 



> tell application "System Events"
> tell process "ShareKitHelper"
> 
> end tell
> end tell



Après ça, je suis déjà bloqué x) 

Je compte déclencher ensuite ce script via un raccourci clavier à paramétrer dans les préférences systèmes. 

Quelqu'un a les compétences pour m'aider*? Merci


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mars 2013)

par là ils suggèrent de ne PAS passer par  system events
et y a des scripts propres
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4322806?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## Siilver777 (21 Mars 2013)

Yep, j'ai déjà vu ce sujet et j'ai d'ailleurs concocté avec amusement un petit iMessage Bomber y'a pas très longtemps. Je souhaite justement passer par cette fenêtre. Car passer par les méthodes qu'ils indiquent implique de connaître le numéro/adresse du destinataire.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mars 2013)

don en gros tu veux juste arriver sur l'interface et le reste tu remplis à la main?

ou c'est plus sophistiqué?
(genre inclure une selection  texte , regarder dans tes correspondants ,envoyer etc)


----------



## Siilver777 (21 Mars 2013)

C'est bien ça, je veux juste arriver sur cet interface autrement que passer par Safari ou Finder et donc sans y inclure un fichier ou un lien, uniquement l'interface !


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2013)

et un script basé sur des actions de base  ca devrait passer

 genre
tell application XXX activate 

 et  si  deja ouvert pour passer  fenetre  au premier plan  en s'inspirant de ce qu'on a vu sur le fil apple
 tell process &#8220;Messages&#8220;
 click menu item &#8220;New Message&#8220; of menu &#8220;file&#8220; of menu bar 1
 end tell

(je peux pas tester , là je suis un G4 de depannage jusqu'à achat  suivant)


----------



## 8iMac (31 Mars 2013)

@Siilver777
Ça m'interesserai de savoir comment tu as fais un iMessage bomber... Peux-tu m'envoyer un message pv pour m'expliquer ?


----------

